

Show HN: MakeSomethingPeopleWant.org - lukeqsee
http://www.makesomethingpeoplewant.org/

======
lukeqsee
I present my latest side project: a website and accompanying chrome extension
(firefox extension forthcoming). Here's what it does:

Problem: I keep typing in facebook.com/news.ycombinator.com/etc before I think
about it. I waste _t_ time on that site. After _t_ time, I come back to my
work throughly distracted and lost.

Solution: <http://makesomethingpeoplewant.org/> and its chrome extension.

Method: The chrome extension redirects the sites of your choice to
<http://makesomethingpeoplewant.org/>, a simple site that displays a random
quotation designed to motivate you and get you back to work.

(Name shamelessly copied from one of PG's great quotes.)

This is very much a rough project, I'd love suggestions for:

    
    
        quotes
        design
        anything else

